# Real Madrid campione d'Europa 2016/2017. Juve settima finale persa.



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Il Real Madrid è campione d'Europa 2016/2017. Gli uomini di Zidane, in quel di Cardiff, hanno demolito la Juventus con un netto 4-1.

Psicosi bianconera: è la settima finale di Champions League persa.

Per il Real Madrid è la dodicesima Champions League della storia. Seconda Champions di fila vinta da Zidane e dai suoi ragazzi, non c'era mai riuscito nessuno prima d'ora (solo il Milan di Sacchi ma era la "vecchia" Coppa dei Campioni).


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (3 Giugno 2017)

Eiaculo copiosamente.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Giugno 2017)

Per me stasera ha vinto la mentalità. Il Real è abituato a giocare (e vincere) le finali, la Juve se l'è fatta addosso, è stata irriconoscibile. Complimenti al Real, ma soprattutto a Zidane che ha vinto due Champions di fila.


----------



## alcyppa (3 Giugno 2017)

Godo


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Giugno 2017)

Sto maleeeee


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)




----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2017)

Godo tantissimooooo


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Giugno 2017)

Ronaldo io ti amo!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

demoliti mentalmente
speriamo sia la fine di questo loro ciclo in italia


----------



## chicagousait (3 Giugno 2017)

Nn era la solita Juve. Nn era la juve vista con il Barcellona. Era stanca mentalmente


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

A Torino stanno sclerando, risse e casini


----------



## wildfrank (3 Giugno 2017)

Gracias Madrid! A casa l'arroganza !


----------



## Kaw (3 Giugno 2017)

Dominio Real nel secondo tempo.

Intanto a Torino non si sa cosa sia successo....


----------



## markjordan (3 Giugno 2017)

beh pero' secondi e' un bel piazzamento

senza cuore non si batte il piu' forte
comunque prestazione vergognosa , ridicolizzati nel secondo tempo


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)




----------



## VonVittel (3 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Real Madrid è campione d'Europa 2016/2017. Gli uomini di Zidane, in quel di Cardiff, hanno demolito la Juventus con un netto 4-1.
> 
> Psicosi bianconera: è la settima finale di Champions League persa.
> 
> Per il Real Madrid è la dodicesima Champions League della storia. Seconda Champions di fila vinta da Zidane e dai suoi ragazzi, non c'era mai riuscito nessuno prima d'ora (solo il Milan di Sacchi ma era la "vecchia" Coppa dei Campioni).



Non è per voi lasciate perdereeeee. Siete perdenti nel DNA in questa competizione, è inutile provarci.

Godo copiosamente


----------



## fabri47 (3 Giugno 2017)

No ma...


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Ha ragione [MENTION=4]Tifo'o[/MENTION]

Non la vinceranno mai questi. MAI.


----------



## Raryof (3 Giugno 2017)

Bauuuu bau bauuuuuuuuuuu
Alzala Gigi Alzala!!! 
Tripletone bau bauuu bauuuuuuuuuu


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

godo come non mai. 

chissà a napoli quanto godono per higuain. 
vedere le facce di bonucci, buffon, pjanic, nedved, non ha prezzo.


----------



## Dany20 (3 Giugno 2017)

Questione di testa secondo me. Non ci sono spiegazioni. Asfalti il Barcellona e poi fai queste figure qua in finale. La solita Juve.


----------



## Kutuzov (3 Giugno 2017)

Buffon pallone d'oro? Uhahah


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Giugno 2017)

Che pettinata ragazzi.
E che goduria vedere Monociglio che se ne va in anticipo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (3 Giugno 2017)

Umiliati. A questo punto se devi fare figure del genere, è meglio non andarci proprio in finale.


----------



## chicagousait (3 Giugno 2017)

Il real nel secondo tempo ha giocato la partitella di allenamento


----------



## Giangy (3 Giugno 2017)

Che goduria!!


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

"Ehhhhhh ma hanno preso solo un gol FINO AD ORA"


----------



## fabri47 (3 Giugno 2017)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No ma...


Per la goduria, mi quoto


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Il real nel secondo tempo ha giocato la partitella di allenamento



Il secondo tempo lo hanno giocato la storia e la tradizione delle due squadre.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Se il Real nelle ultime tre CL avesse giocato in finale contro un Milan, Bayern o Barcellona per dire.. credo che almeno una non l'avrebbero vinta.

Tre finali contro due squadre perdenti per natura nelle finali.

Vediamo che il Milan torni a giocarsela valà


----------



## goleador 70 (3 Giugno 2017)

Godo di brutto

Questi non vinceranno mai


----------



## Casnop (3 Giugno 2017)

Una figura forse peggiore di quella del Barcellona di Cruijff contro il Milan, ad Atene, nel 1994.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2017)

Troppe gioie tutte in una volta in questi ultimi due mesi, non ce la faccio


----------



## wildfrank (3 Giugno 2017)

E la D'Amico pianse in tribuna............!!!!


----------



## Snake (3 Giugno 2017)

Livello tecnico e atletico nettamente superiore del Real, è una squadra ingestibile sui 90 minuti, appena la Juve è calata di intensità li hanno distrutti, è andata esattamente come immaginavo, alla faccia della difesa leggendaria, squadra più bilanciata e altre menate.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Giugno 2017)

La D'amico che piange


----------



## Zagor (3 Giugno 2017)

Goooooooodooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



buahshdhahhadhhdaha

una serata che ripaga di tante ladrate. 

e la mente torna a doha.....quanto godo.


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Comunque il Real deve fare una statua a Mourinho.. alla fine è stato lui a restituire quella tradizione e mentalità che avevano perso.. ricordiamoci che questi per anni uscivano agli ottavi.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)




----------



## addox (3 Giugno 2017)

Bene così in


----------



## markjordan (3 Giugno 2017)

con sorteggi decenti almeno eviterebbero di perdere finali
invece incontrano bolliti o scarsi e si illudono

ps oggi ho detto ne prendono 4


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque il Real deve fare una statua a Mourinho.. alla fine è stato lui a restituire quella tradizione e mentalità che avevano perso.. ricordiamoci che questi per anni uscivano agli ottavi.



Ma va, è stato Ancelotti, basta leggere le interviste di Ronaldo ed altri, prima erano solo un gruppo di prime donne ingestibili


----------



## wildfrank (3 Giugno 2017)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> godo come non mai.
> 
> chissà a napoli quanto godono per higuain.
> vedere le facce di bonucci, buffon, pjanic, nedved, non ha prezzo.



Aggiungo Elkann + Andrea .....


----------



## 1972 (3 Giugno 2017)

supercoppa, cessione societa', acquisti coi botti, sconfitta dei gobbi. se po' anna' sotto l'ombrellone serenamente.......buona estate a todos


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Giugno 2017)

Oggi pomeriggio ero uno dei pochi che diceva che il Real avrebbe vinto. Dicevo 3 a 1 ed ho sbagliato solo di 1 gol.
[MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] che ti dicevo? Contro attaccanti veri la fantomatica difesa forte della Juve ha fatto ridere.


----------



## Raryof (3 Giugno 2017)

Che bellezza comunque, che spettacolo.
Se non la vincono dopo aver incontrato Porto e Monaco non la vincono più.
L'anno prossimo saltano molto prima, non c'è più la voglia.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Giugno 2017)

Quanto godo, la Champions è una coppa troppo importante perché la vinca la Juve

Piangi Dybala, piangiiiiiiii


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma va, è stato Ancelotti, basta leggere le interviste di Ronaldo ed altri, prima erano solo un gruppo di prime donne ingestibili



Ancelotti ha preso il lavoro che un certo Mourinho ha incominciato a COSTRUIRE nei tre anni precedenti.. non esci per 8 anni di fila agli ottavi per poi tornare a vincere la coppa subito. 

Mourinho ha costruito, Acenlotti ha semplicemente continuato e Zidane ha finalizzato.


----------



## sballotello (3 Giugno 2017)

la granitica juve ha preso 4 sberle..alla faccia delle prostitute intellettuali nostrani


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Giugno 2017)

Quanto godo...

E domani alla grigliata piena di gobbi potrò sfoggiare la cara vecchia maglia di Raul e fargli andare tutte le portate di traverso... Doppia goduria...

Saluti ad agnelli e marmotta!


----------



## Aragorn (3 Giugno 2017)

Altra maglia destinata a restare per sempre nell'armadio


----------



## Activia01 (3 Giugno 2017)

E comunque Ronaldo farebbe panchina in questo Juventus. Cit


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

Stanno intervistando Morata sulla TV spagnola, gli hanno appena chiesto se rimarrà.... lui (visibilmente imbarazzato): "Non so, non dipende da me... io vorrei rimanere ma non dipende da me".


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2017)

Le7end ahahaha


----------



## hiei87 (3 Giugno 2017)

Quanto godo! Devastati. Nel secondo tempo non hanno superato la metà campo. 
Sono rimasto impressionato dal Real, che, oltre alla qualità dei singoli (Modric è un Dio in mezzo al campo) ha messo in campo una personalità e una preparazione tattica fuori dal comune.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma va, è stato Ancelotti, basta leggere le interviste di Ronaldo ed altri, prima erano solo un gruppo di prime donne ingestibili


Debbono ringraziare l'uno e l'altro, come anche Zidane che è riuscito a mantenere questa mentalità vincente.


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2017)

Per la mia schedina e per gli altri la che c'è la meneranno con sto triplette mi dispiace, ma per il resto godo assai erano stra convinti tutti di vincerla e invece #leg7nd


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

(di nuovo sull'intervista a Morata) La giornalista ha fatto capire nel dopo intervista che andrà a Milano, non smetteva di sottolineare che la fidanzata è italiana e che Milano è una bella città...


----------



## markjordan (3 Giugno 2017)

Activia01 ha scritto:


> E comunque Ronaldo farebbe panchina in questo Juventus. Cit


e bonucci meglio di Baresi , cioe' Baresi
tutti a 90 gradi


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

La tradizione CONTA sempre.

Andatevi a vedere le finali degli ultimi 15 anni, le squadra con più tradizione alla fine vincono. L'unica eccezione è stata appunto il Bayern Monaco contro il Chelsea in quella partita davvero strana, ma li il Bayern giocava in casa ed una finale in casa è la cosa peggiore.

Il Real poteva perdere in finale solo Col Milan ma non era nemmeno sicuro, credo che pure noi avremmo perso.


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Sempre a braccia conserte in mezzo al campo e vedere gli altri festeggiare


----------



## 1972 (3 Giugno 2017)

violo le regole del forum se dico che me vado a fa du risate su ruttosport? cosi', tanto pe vede' l'effetto che fa... a dopo ragazzacci!


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2017)

Finalmente posso scriverlo...e anche questa volta la vincerete l anno prossimo!!


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2017)

Però che tristezza: perdere ci sta, ma subire due gol da un giocatore che nella Juve farebbe panchina o al massimo starebbe esiliato all'ala è davvero brutto


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Altra maglia destinata a restare per sempre nell'armadio



rotfl, poco brutta mi dicono.

p.s fate un giro su telelombardia per farvi ulteriori risate, chirico e pompilio DISTRUTTI


----------



## chicagousait (3 Giugno 2017)

CR7 farebbe panchina a Torino. Rido ancora


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Giugno 2017)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


>



Mi ero dimenticato di sti personaggi  Staranno collassando ora


----------



## fra29 (3 Giugno 2017)

1. Godo
2. Ma domanda seria: che può fare di più la Juve per provare la scalata europea?


----------



## BossKilla7 (3 Giugno 2017)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ancelotti ha preso il lavoro che un certo Mourinho ha incominciato a COSTRUIRE nei tre anni precedenti.. non esci per 8 anni di fila agli ottavi per poi tornare a vincere la coppa subito.
> 
> Mourinho ha costruito, Acenlotti ha semplicemente continuato e Zidane ha finalizzato.



Mourinho non ha costruito un bel niente, anzi, stava demolendo una squadra piena di stelle e prime donne che era riuscita a vincere una sola Liga in tre anni, tant'è che pure i media lo tartassavano ad ogni intervista e lui ripeteva che voleva tornare in Inghilterra . Inutile ricordare poi tutti i vari litigi avuti coi leader del gruppo quali Pepe, Ramos, Ronaldo ecc..

Ancelotti ha fatto un vero miracolo , anche dal punto di vista sportivo


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Giugno 2017)

Quando dicevo che la difesa della Juve era sopravvalutata sembravo un pazzo. Stasera si è visto il valore della difesa del real che è più forte di quella gobba. Ronaldo fenomeno. Tutto il Real ha ucciso la Juve. Dybala chi?


----------



## VonVittel (3 Giugno 2017)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] sicuro dobbiamo defiorentinizzarci? No perché questa viola stasera è stata incredibile


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Mourinho non ha costruito un bel niente, anzi, stava demolendo una squadra piena di stelle e prime donne che era riuscita a vincere una sola Liga in tre anni, tant'è che pure i media lo tartassavano ad ogni intervista e lui ripeteva che voleva tornare in Inghilterra . Inutile ricordare poi tutti i vari litigi avuti coi leader del gruppo quali Pepe, Ramos, Ronaldo ecc..
> 
> Ancelotti ha fatto un vero miracolo , anche dal punto di vista sportivo



Non hai capito proprio nulla del mio discorso lascio stare


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (3 Giugno 2017)

fra29 ha scritto:


> 1. Godo
> 2. Ma domanda seria: che può fare di più la Juve per provare la scalata europea?


Niente. Loro non vinceranno mai. Non hanno la mentalità. Nelle finali diventano agnellini.


----------



## koti (3 Giugno 2017)

http://www.milanworld.net/corsport-...del-milan-di-capello-e-ancelotti-vt47316.html


----------



## MaggieCloun (3 Giugno 2017)

Ma che goduria sarà domani girare con la maglietta di Ronaldo acquistata 1 mesetto? .


----------



## Kaw (3 Giugno 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> (di nuovo sull'intervista a Morata) La giornalista ha fatto capire nel dopo intervista che andrà a Milano, non smetteva di sottolineare che la fidanzata è italiana e che Milano è una bella città...


Continuo a preferire Belotti, però non ci sputo sopra...


----------



## Symon (3 Giugno 2017)

Ottima chiusura di stagione...
...a gobbi, lasciate i giochi dei grandi a chi ci sà giocare, tornate alle vostre coppette...E' già tanto che siete arrivati fino in finale, vi siete divertiti, esaltati ora i giochi li lasciamo a chi ne è degno............................


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

La Juventus con questa finale persa ha agganciato a 7 le nostre finali vinte


----------



## admin (3 Giugno 2017)

Questi mi sa che non vincerebbero una finale manco se gli permettessero di giocarla anche con le mani.


----------



## Mr. Canà (3 Giugno 2017)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Continuo a preferire Belotti, però non ci sputo sopra...



Chissà che uno non escluda l'arrivo dell'altro...


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2017)

Anche Allegri alla fine ci ha capito poco, ha giocato la solita partita difensiva fatta anche col Barcellona con la differenza che invece del semi bollito Iniesta c'era un Modric che da solo ha messo in difficoltà tutto il centrocampo juventino...

Inoltre la trasmissione della palla del Real, sempre grazie a Modric a Marcelo e ad Isco, era così veloce che spesso i giocatori della Juve non riuscivano a piazzarsi venendo presi d'infilata.


----------



## Kaw (3 Giugno 2017)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Chissà che uno non escluda l'arrivo dell'altro...


Prenderli entrambi credo sia fantascienza, ma chissà...

Per la finale, più che per la Juve e gli juventini, godo per tutta quella stampa asservita!!!


----------



## Il Genio (3 Giugno 2017)

Sky in lutto


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (3 Giugno 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quando dicevo che la difesa della Juve era sopravvalutata sembravo un pazzo. Stasera si è visto il valore della difesa del real che è più forte di quella gobba. Ronaldo fenomeno. Tutto il Real ha ucciso la Juve. Dybala chi?



Il più grosso valore della difesa juventina è che - in italia - quando è messa alle strette si buttano per terra e si beccano sempre l'immancabile fallo a favore...

Il migliore è senza dubbio Barzagli, che però non durerà ancora molto... Chiellini non ho mai capito come faccia a giocare in serie A...


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questi mi sa che non vincerebbero una finale manco se gli permettessero di giocarla anche con le mani.



avranno qualche possibilità solo quando roma o napoli vinceranno il campionato


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Sky in lutto




Eh dopo mesi passati a dipingere la Juve come la squadra più forte della galassia per loro è durissima, poveracci...


ah non dimentichiamo un saluto speciale a Pirlo...


----------



## 1972 (3 Giugno 2017)

commento di un gobbo sull'orlo di una crisi di nervi: nel calcio che conta non vinciamo mai! impossibile darti torto figliolo....


----------



## Hellscream (3 Giugno 2017)

Ragazzi ma "l'erede di Messi" che era diventato più forte di Pelè e Maradona messi insieme?? Il Pipita??


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

ma il casino successo in piazza a Torino? vergognosi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (3 Giugno 2017)

Io lo dicevo che Zidane non era un brocco. Che partita ha fatto fare Allegri alla Juve? Sia chiaro che Max è un ottimo tecnico eh. Però Il Manzo al 60esimo non ne aveva più.. Andava cambiato infatti il secondo gol del Real è nato da una dormita del Croato. A livello tecnico e tattico Zidane ha battuto Allegri.


----------



## MissRossonera (3 Giugno 2017)

No, vabbè, veramente meraviglioso! Anche oggi il triplete lo fate domani!


----------



## alcyppa (3 Giugno 2017)

In un bar dove ho visto la partita uno ha detto." Ma non è possibile che noi rimaniamo a 2 coppe quando il Milan ne ha vinte 7".


Questi possono vincere tutti gli scudetti che vogliono ma avranno sempre questo complesso di inferiorità rispetto a chi ha vinto nel calcio che conta.
Ed è ora di ritornarci.


Ora scusatemi ma torno a godere.


----------



## Pit96 (3 Giugno 2017)

4 pere? 

Più gol oggi che in tutte le competizioni


----------



## Kaw (3 Giugno 2017)

Adesso su SKY dicono che CR7 è il giocatore più forte del mondo. Adesso!!!!


----------



## 666psycho (3 Giugno 2017)

Godo


----------



## Raryof (3 Giugno 2017)

E ora prendiamo Morata che la ferita è ancora calda, ti prego super Max e super Fax.


----------



## Raryof (3 Giugno 2017)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma "l'erede di Messi" che era diventato più forte di Pelè e Maradona messi insieme?? Il Pipita??



Ma chi? Dibaua? io non l'ho visto.
Qualcuno lo ha visto? ho visto solo 94 mln buttati nel cesso per un panzone.
Ora vediamo se ne spendono altri 100 mln per fare queste figure di kakka in Champions.


----------



## Il Genio (3 Giugno 2017)

Sto vedendo telelombardia dove hanno passato in diretta la schermata di tuttomercatoweb che riportava le dichiarazioni di Buffon
Sotto campeggiava il solito banner pubblicitario 
Mio marito ha finalmente il pene duro, adesso mi soddisfa


----------



## mandraghe (3 Giugno 2017)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Giugno 2017)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Sto vedendo telelombardia dove hanno passato in diretta la schermata di tuttomercatoweb che riportava le dichiarazioni di Buffon
> Sotto campeggiava il solito banner pubblicitario
> Mio marito ha finalmente il pene duro, adesso mi soddisfa



In realta' a Buffon stanotte non gli tira, la D'Amico piangeva per quello !


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

mandraghe ha scritto:


>



questa è più epica di questa



ho già detto che godo ?


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma chi? Dibaua? io non l'ho visto.
> Qualcuno lo ha visto? ho visto solo 94 mln buttati nel cesso per un panzone.
> Ora vediamo se ne spendono altri 100 mln per fare queste figure di kakka in Champions.



in materia economica hanno comunque degli ottimi introiti dalla Champions che gli consentono di ammortizzare la spesa 
poi chiaro alzare le coppe è un'altra cosa
comunque possono permettersi di fare altri investimenti del genere se vogliono


----------



## Raryof (3 Giugno 2017)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> in materia economica hanno comunque degli ottimi introiti dalla Champions che gli consentono di ammortizzare la spesa
> poi chiaro alzare le coppe è un'altra cosa
> comunque possono permettersi di fare altri investimenti del genere se vogliono



Investi per vincere, quando non vinci hai fallito.


----------



## Roten1896 (3 Giugno 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Investi per vincere, quando non vinci hai fallito.


esatto
però tu hai detto "vediamo adesso se faranno di nuovo cose del genere" possono benissimo farlo anche se hanno perso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Giugno 2017)

Puo starci la sconfitta, ma è assurdo il modo! Il secondo tempo lo hanno regalato. Finale meritata dal Real Madrid.
Juve a casa e mi fanno talmente pena che non oso continuare.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Giugno 2017)

Prima non capivo come qualcuno potesse essere convinto sulla Juve. Ecco infatti....


----------



## Tobi (3 Giugno 2017)

la migliore squadra al mondo per storia, mentalità e blasone. E pensare che pochi anni fa eravamo quasi allo stesso livello


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Giugno 2017)

il triplete


----------



## Tifo'o (3 Giugno 2017)

Quanto vorrei vedere il Milan tornare a giocarci le coppe con Questi.. quanto darei per avere una finale Real Milan.. ovvero il calcio a livello mondiale.

Le due squadre più prestigiose.. solo noi possiamo batterli in finale.


----------



## RickyB83 (4 Giugno 2017)

Ma durante l intervista di Buffon Forse ho messo il 505hd perché sentivo a singhiozzo..


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2017)

.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Giugno 2017)

per ovvi motivi non posso leggere tutto, solo una parola:

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Raryof (4 Giugno 2017)

RickyB83 ha scritto:


> Ma durante l intervista di Buffon Forse ho messo il 505hd perché sentivo a singhiozzo..



A me è sembrato avesse pure un filo di congiuntivite, come la moglie....


----------



## Moffus98 (4 Giugno 2017)

Godo troppo!!! Ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## de sica (4 Giugno 2017)

E anche quest'anno la vincono l'anno prossimo!


----------



## Victorss (4 Giugno 2017)

Si gode copiosamente..che bello, 4 silenzio e a casa!!!


----------



## Igniorante (4 Giugno 2017)

Sto ancora schizzando


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Giugno 2017)

Il problema è che non possono neanche accampare scuse: presi a pallonate. Stop.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2017)

Bellissimo leggere i gobbi che scrivono "non guarderó più un singolo minuto di una competizione europea" ahahahah, stanno schiumando.


----------



## kolao95 (4 Giugno 2017)

A proposito, cari saluti a [MENTION=2087]Dell'erba[/MENTION] e soci!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Oggi pomeriggio ero uno dei pochi che diceva che il Real avrebbe vinto. Dicevo 3 a 1 ed ho sbagliato solo di 1 gol.
> 
> [MENTION=214]Splendidi Incisivi[/MENTION] che ti dicevo? Contro attaccanti veri la fantomatica difesa forte della Juve ha fatto ridere.


Che peccato essermi sbagliato


----------



## Snake (4 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che peccato essermi sbagliato



proprio a te pensavo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2017)

Che fantastica meraviglia per i nostri occhi.

Era l'anno giusto, era l'anno in cui erano nella condizione fisica, mentale e tattica per vincere. E invece hanno preso quattro sifoni dritti nel fiocco. Presi a pallate con i fenomeni argentini da 4 in pagella e i centrali messi in ridicolo.

La ciliegina a mio avviso è Pjanic che preso per alzare il livello in Europa ha dato sfoggio delle sue qualità con Empoli, Crotone e Palermo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> proprio a te pensavo


Guarda, mi sono connesso soltanto per venire a quotarti e darti ragione


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Giugno 2017)

Mamma mia che goduria, esiste una giustizia divina! Stuprati nel secondo tempo, poco altro da aggiungere, hanno fatto una figura penosa. La davano tutti troppo favorita e questi sono i risultati, non hanno calcolato minimamente l'esperienza del Real e dei suoi giocatori a giocare partite del genere.
"Dani, facci vedere come si vincono le finali" cit. Buffon
"Cr7 farebbe panchina nella Juve" cit. Sconcerti
"Le finali si vincono, non si giocano" Allegri prima della partita
"Le finali è importante giocarle" Allegri, conferenza stampa post partita
"Andiamo a cardiff a prendere la coppa" cit. Bonucci
Si potrebbe andare avanti tutta la notte a scrivere altre citazioni sulle dichiarazioni di ex calciatori, giornalisti e giornalai, gobbi stessi, dai tifosi ai tesserati, fatte da un mese a questa parte ma sono stanco, ho festeggiato troppo, ho urlato troppo e ho un fastidioso gusto di sangue in gola. 
Buona notte.


----------



## Miracle1980 (4 Giugno 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Investi per vincere, quando non vinci hai fallito.



Lungi da me difendere la Juve ma hanno comunque vinto uno scudetto ed una coppa Italia. Non è assolutamente un fallimento questa annata.
Il centrocampo del Real é tre volte più forte di quello della Juve. Mordic é un genio


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Giugno 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere la Juve ma hanno comunque vinto uno scudetto ed una coppa Italia. Non è assolutamente un fallimento questa annata.
> Il centrocampo del Real é tre volte più forte di quello della Juve. Mordic é un genio



Hanno anche perso la Supercoppa contro una squadra di scappati di casa come noi meritando di perdere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

Ricordo quando stavano a 9 e ci credevo alla possibilità di raggiungerli... ora siamo 12 a 7. 
Mi sa che ci dobbiamo limitare soltanto a difendere il secondo posto nel prossimo futuro.


----------



## Raryof (4 Giugno 2017)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Che fantastica meraviglia per i nostri occhi.
> 
> Era l'anno giusto, era l'anno in cui erano nella condizione fisica, mentale e tattica per vincere. E invece hanno preso quattro sifoni dritti nel fiocco. Presi a pallate con i fenomeni argentini da 4 in pagella e i centrali messi in ridicolo.
> 
> La ciliegina a mio avviso è Pjanic che preso per alzare il livello in Europa ha dato sfoggio delle sue qualità con Empoli, Crotone e Palermo.



Hai ragione, era l'anno giusto quando becchi Porto, Barca (imbarazzante) e il fortissimo Monaco in semifinale, meno male che c'è una giustizia divina, l'anno prossimo magari beccano il Bayern subito o escono ai gironi, quest'anno era davvero tutto apparecchiato ma il dna gobbo non ne vuole sapere di vincere.


----------



## Casnop (4 Giugno 2017)

In una certa ottica, la prestazione di ieri della Juventus è peggiore di quella del Barcellona di Cruijff del 1994 contro il Milan, al di là della somiglianza del punteggio finale, perché la squadra bianconera ha dato paradossalmente l'impressione di averla approcciata in modo corretto sul piano agonistico, e di aver anzi offerto una falsa sensazione iniziale di competitività nella prima fase del match. Questo deve allarmare i dirigenti bianconeri, perché hanno avuto la percezione perfetta dei limiti delle possibilità della loro squadra nell'attimo stesso in cui esse sono state dispiegate al loro massimo. Questo massimo, ormai è evidente, non è sufficiente per l'Europa, Berlino e Cardiff lo hanno sanzionato in modo pressoché definitivo. La complessità tecnica, tattica ed agonistica della Champions League non è replicabile in questa misera serie A, del cui primato la Juve non può fare tesoro oltre frontiera perché certi livelli di intensità di gioco, di cimento atletico ed agonistico, proposto dai top clubs europei, sono ignoti ai suoi giocatori, la cui sensazione di invincibilita' interna è quanto mai nociva se produce poi vulnerabilità ed impotenza. Non potrà bastare, come due anni fa, dire: ok, cresciamo e rafforziamoci con top players nei punti giusti, ed alziamo il livello, se poi a Cardiff vince una squadra con la sua formidabile truppa di lavoratori del centrocampo, tra cui spiccano i Casemiro e i Dani Carvajal, che cantano e portano la croce per Cristiano Ronaldo, ed in alcuni frangenti fanno addirittura da soli. No, occorrerà una trasformazione alla Milan di Sacchi, una squadra ed un club che puntino programmaticamente, sul piano tecnico, psicologico e motivazionale, sulla competizione europea, considerando il torneo domestico un luogo di training intercorrente, in cui competere ma rispetto al quale accettare il fatto di non vincere, se ciò sottrae risorse atletiche ed agonistiche per la massima competizione europea. Tutto, pur di liberarsi da questa ossessione europea. Ma questa Juventus saprà compiere questa autentica rivoluzione culturale e spirituale, e soprattutto, vorrà farlo, rinunciando alla sua storica vocazione di regina di scudetti? Bella domanda, a cui converrà rispondere, prima di ipotizzare scelte e programmi sbagliati, che consistano unicamente nel riproporre ricette ormai inefficaci.


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Che peccato essermi sbagliato



Sono giorni che leggo i tuoi post sulla finale e beh... sei il re delle gufate, poco da dire. Onore a te!


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2017)

Distrutti, umiliati, asfaltati.
Abbiamo fatto la fine del Barça del '94. Forse è una punizione divina per Calciopoli, per l'avere una proprietà così controversa come la famiglia Agnelli, non lo so. Di certo nessuno juventino potrà più contraddire l'assioma che la sua squadra in Europa è perdente. Punto.


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2017)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In una certa ottica, la prestazione di ieri della Juventus è peggiore di quella del Barcellona di Cruijff del 1994 contro il Milan, al di là della somiglianza del punteggio finale, perché la squadra bianconera ha dato paradossalmente l'impressione di averla approcciata in modo corretto sul piano agonistico, e di aver anzi offerto una falsa sensazione iniziale di competitività nella prima fase del match. Questo deve allarmare i dirigenti bianconeri, perché hanno avuto la percezione perfetta dei limiti delle possibilità della loro squadra nell'attimo stesso in cui esse sono state dispiegate al loro massimo. Questo massimo, ormai è evidente, non è sufficiente per l'Europa, Berlino e Cardiff lo hanno sanzionato in modo pressoché definitivo. La complessità tecnica, tattica ed agonistica della Champions League non è replicabile in questa misera serie A, del cui primato la Juve non può fare tesoro oltre frontiera perché certi livelli di intensità di gioco, di cimento atletico ed agonistico, proposto dai top clubs europei, sono ignoti ai suoi giocatori, la cui sensazione di invincibilita' interna è quanto mai nociva se produce poi vulnerabilità ed impotenza. Non potrà bastare, come due anni fa, dire: ok, cresciamo e rafforziamoci con top players nei punti giusti, ed alziamo il livello, se poi a Cardiff vince una squadra con la sua formidabile truppa di lavoratori del centrocampo, tra cui spiccano i Casemiro e i Dani Carvajal, che cantano e portano la croce per Cristiano Ronaldo, ed in alcuni frangenti fanno addirittura da soli. No, occorrerà una trasformazione alla Milan di Sacchi, una squadra ed un club che puntino programmaticamente, sul piano tecnico, psicologico e motivazionale, sulla competizione europea, considerando il torneo domestico un luogo di training intercorrente, in cui competere ma rispetto al quale accettare il fatto di non vincere, se ciò sottrae risorse atletiche ed agonistiche per la massima competizione europea. Tutto, pur di liberarsi da questa ossessione europea. Ma questa Juventus saprà compiere questa autentica rivoluzione culturale e spirituale, e soprattutto, vorrà farlo, rinunciando alla sua storica vocazione di regina di scudetti? Bella domanda, a cui converrà rispondere, prima di ipotizzare scelte e programmi sbagliati, che consistano unicamente nel riproporre ricette ormai inefficaci.



Analisi perfetta, che condivido in pieno. Aggiungo anche che vincere lo scudetto prima di affrontare la finale "fa male": la squadra all'atto conclusivo deve giocare col coltello tra i denti, con la fame di chi sa di giocarsi tutto.


----------



## Black (4 Giugno 2017)

grazie Real!! orgasmi multiplin stasera


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Giugno 2017)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> Lungi da me difendere la Juve ma hanno comunque vinto uno scudetto ed una coppa Italia. Non è assolutamente un fallimento questa annata.
> Il centrocampo del Real é tre volte più forte di quello della Juve. Mordic é un genio



Per me invece la stagione l'anno fallita perche e' da settembre, anzi dal mercato estivo 2016, che ce la menano con il fatto che l'obiettivo era la champions e che dovevano vincerla...

Ah, comunque: #finoalconfine l'ha gia detto qualcuno?


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Distrutti, umiliati, asfaltati.
> Abbiamo fatto la fine del Barça del '94. Forse è una punizione divina per Calciopoli, per l'avere una proprietà così controversa come la famiglia Agnelli, non lo so. Di certo nessuno juventino potrà più contraddire l'assioma che la sua squadra in Europa è perdente. Punto.



Una questionè di pedigree..


----------



## wfiesso (4 Giugno 2017)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Nn era la solita Juve. Nn era la juve vista con il Barcellona. Era stanca mentalmente



Ma quali scuse... hanno perso meritatamente, godiamo e basta


----------



## Kutuzov (4 Giugno 2017)

Zuliani in piena crisi ci ha paventato fallimento e serie b assieme all'Inter ))) E come chicca, del tipo "voi sesti e non magari tesseriamo un vostro giocatore..."


----------



## Djici (4 Giugno 2017)

Però devo ammettere che mi è mancata un immagine : Pirlo che piange sul campo.
Grazie di tutto.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (4 Giugno 2017)

la verità è una sola: quest'anno la juve ha perso la supercoppa contro una squadra di scappati di casa come il Milan, ed è arrivata a fatica a vincere il campionato, che senza le innumerevoli ladrate in casa non avrebbe certamente vinto. il succo è che in italia la juve gode di impunità a tutti i livelli, che le consentono di vincere agevolmente il campionato. In europa la storia è diversa, e infatti le loro champions lo dimostrano.


----------



## RickyB83 (4 Giugno 2017)

L Esultanza di gigi sul goal di mandzukic la voglio assolutamente riveder quanto prima a mente lucida ahha


----------



## RickyB83 (4 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ricordo quando stavano a 9 e ci credevo alla possibilità di raggiungerli... ora siamo 12 a 7.
> Mi sa che ci dobbiamo limitare soltanto a difendere il secondo posto nel prossimo futuro.



Purtroppo ho smesso di sperarci dalla loro decima.. Ormai difendere solo la seconda piazza..


----------



## Pamparulez2 (4 Giugno 2017)

ragazzi mi sono perso la Dybala mask, è stata bella?? Ma quindi pallone d'oro a Buffon vero.... 

Ma gli hashtag li hanno già cambiati in #finoalconfine ???


----------



## Jino (4 Giugno 2017)

Ieri sera la Juventus ha perso la partita da un punto di vista mentale, non certo tattico o tecnico, ma mentale. Il Real ha tenuto la tensione e la testa incollata alla partita per 90 minuti, la Juventus non ce l'ha fatta. Potrei star qui a fare una lista di giocatori della Juventus che ha ampiamente dimostrato di non esser abituata a certe gare, a certi livelli, perchè è davvero tanta. Le finali si giocano prima di tutto sulla forza dei nervi, la tensione gioca davvero brutti scherzi. 

Finito il momento serietà concludo con un: GODO!


----------



## Willy Wonka (4 Giugno 2017)

Pogba non ha avuto tutti i torti ad andarsene per vincere in Europa.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Giugno 2017)

La juve si è sciolta come neve al sole, non ha perso solo sul campo ma ha mollato di testa, di nervi e di cuore.
Il secondo tempo non è entrata in campo .
A troppi tremavano le gambe.
I gol del real faranno malissimo ad allegri perchè hanno poco di 'real' e molto di 'italiano': pressing, palla rubata, transizione, gol!!
Zidane volpe, ha capito i limiti della juve e li ha messi in bella mostra.


----------



## danjr (4 Giugno 2017)

Che bella serata ieri... che goduria


----------



## Crox93 (4 Giugno 2017)

Ancora godo!
Oggi 24h su SkyJuveMia24<3 a godermi le loro facce


----------



## Igniorante (4 Giugno 2017)

Per dirla "alla Brazzers" hanno preso un BBC...
...e non parlo di Bonucci-Barzagli-Chiellini


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (4 Giugno 2017)

Peccato sia andata così....ora siamo sette pari


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Giugno 2017)

Sheva my Hero ha scritto:


> la verità è una sola: quest'anno la juve ha perso la supercoppa contro una squadra di scappati di casa come il Milan, ed è arrivata a fatica a vincere il campionato, che senza le innumerevoli ladrate in casa non avrebbe certamente vinto. il succo è che in italia la juve gode di impunità a tutti i livelli, che le consentono di vincere agevolmente il campionato. In europa la storia è diversa, e infatti le loro champions lo dimostrano.


----------



## Red&Black Storm (4 Giugno 2017)

Qualcuno ha la gif del figlio del delinquente Agnelli che piange e si sbatte dopo il quarto gol?AHAHAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

Il Milan di una volta ha scritto:


> Sono giorni che leggo i tuoi post sulla finale e beh... sei il re delle gufate, poco da dire. Onore a te!


È stato un lavoraccio continuare a scrivere nelle chat, anche sul 4-1, "ora fate 4-4 e la vincete ai rigori"


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Distrutti, umiliati, asfaltati.
> Abbiamo fatto la fine del Barça del '94. Forse è una punizione divina per Calciopoli, per l'avere una proprietà così controversa come la famiglia Agnelli, non lo so. Di certo nessuno juventino potrà più contraddire l'assioma che la sua squadra in Europa è perdente. Punto.


Ciao caro


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ciao caro



Alla fine hai goduto eh?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla fine hai goduto eh?


Non sai quanto


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2017)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Non sai quanto



Le gufate hanno funzionato


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (4 Giugno 2017)

In finale si sciolgono.. non c'è niente da fare ahahah non la vinceranno per altri 40 anni ahah squadretta.. in finale agnellini !!


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (4 Giugno 2017)

Io ancora faccio fatica a capire come una squadra come la juve riesca
comunque ad arrivare in finale 2 volte in 3 anni, riesca a vincere scudetti
e coppe Italia senza giocare a calcio..


----------



## Red&Black Storm (4 Giugno 2017)

Cammini comici, ecco come.
2 anni fa han trovato in semifinale(lascio perdere i turni prima che furono a livello di Europa League)un Real con l'allenatore già partente e se ricordate bene il Real prese una traversa clamorosa all'andata e al ritorno fecero qualcosa come 20 tiri segnando solo 1 gol. Quest'anno Porto e Monaco hahaha, e un Barcellona chiaramente a fine ciclo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (4 Giugno 2017)

juventino ha scritto:


> Distrutti, umiliati, asfaltati.
> Abbiamo fatto la fine del Barça del '94. Forse è una punizione divina per Calciopoli, per l'avere una proprietà così controversa come la famiglia Agnelli, non lo so. Di certo nessuno juventino potrà più contraddire l'assioma che la sua squadra in Europa è perdente. Punto.



Beh no, la Juve per un tempo è stata pienamente in partita, quel Barcellona non vide palla per 90'. Secondo me l'emblema della psicosi juventina in Europa è l'EL del 2014: sei la squadra nettamente più forte rispetto alle altre, hai la finale apparecchiata in casa e ti fai eliminare dal Benfica quando bastava un solo gol nel ritorno in casa. Qua si tratta proprio di psicodramma.


----------



## corvorossonero (4 Giugno 2017)

ahhahahahhahhahhah è pazzesco, sti idioti sono stati capaci di farmi perdere una scommessa. Non servono a niente. 
P.S. Salutatemi Re Carlo...


----------



## Serginho (4 Giugno 2017)

Ma Dell'erba oggi non ci delizia con uno dei suoi competenti ed equilibrati interventi?


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Giugno 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma Dell'erba oggi non ci delizia con uno dei suoi competenti ed equilibrati interventi?



Non credo abbia superato la notte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Giugno 2017)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Ma Dell'erba oggi non ci delizia con uno dei suoi competenti ed equilibrati interventi?


----------



## Il Milan di una volta (4 Giugno 2017)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Io ancora faccio fatica a capire come una squadra come la juve riesca
> comunque ad arrivare in finale 2 volte in 3 anni, riesca a vincere scudetti
> e coppe Italia senza giocare a calcio..



La risposta è proprio lì, ce l'hai sotto al naso, e precisamente corrisponde al tuo avatar; manca solo l'allenatore: le botte di c.


----------



## IDRIVE (4 Giugno 2017)




----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Giugno 2017)

AAA cercasi gobbi a Torino con la maglia Juventina , sono completamente spariti, fino a ieri pomeriggio era pieno ora pff spariti , va beh dai io faccio la mia bella figura con la maglia di cr7 mi guardano malissimo ma ci sta  .


----------



## JohnShepard (4 Giugno 2017)

Punita la loro incredibile sicurezza senza un minimo di scaramanzia, roba che neanche il barca del 94, alimentata da una stampa asservita in maniera scandalosa, la stessa stampa che ha sempre gufato le finali del milan e che dopo Istanbul non ha perso mai occasione per prenderci per il deretano. Punita la spocchiosità di un popolo di tifosi leone nelle vittorie, totalmente assente nella sconfitta, da domani come per magia non vedremo più questi esseri emergere come funghi. Punita la presunzione di certi giocatori che si sentono top players contro pescara e palermo ma che a livello europeo hanno vinto NIENTE. Che dire della dybala mask, lo sciacquabocca di bonucci, la mafia di monociglio e nedved... GODOOOO come un suino


----------



## fra29 (4 Giugno 2017)

#cifossestatonedved


----------



## mandraghe (4 Giugno 2017)

Ridicolo...







Anticipazione (Spoiler)

















Anticipazione (Spoiler)












Perculati da tutti


----------



## 666psycho (4 Giugno 2017)

Quanto godo per mister pallone d oro buffon! Hahah non la vincerà mai!


----------



## Aalpacaaa (5 Giugno 2017)

Godrò intensamente almeno fino all'inizio del prossimo campionato.


----------

